# Better Than Ebay......



## Mariner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Try something new. Never any final value added fee at the end of your auction. Everything upfront with no post auction percentages. May not be as fancy as Ebay or have all the features, but at least you get to keep more of the money you get for items sold.*

*Additionally, new members get a$20.00 credit toward their account and another $5.00 credit for each referalthat becomes a member. Let's see Ebay match that offer. *

*So come on....become a member and refer others. The more folks we get on board, the better.*



* Just click on the banner above*


----------



## Mariner (Nov 16, 2007)

Bump:usaflag


----------



## Mariner (Nov 16, 2007)

Bump......one more time.....:usaflag


----------

